# Topwater lures for trout and redfish



## Joshthefisherman

I have caught trout and redfish before on live and dead baits but it seems like it would be more fun to catch them on topwater or any kind of lure. Any advice will be appreciated 

THANK YOU


----------



## Brad King

> *Joshthefisherman (4/6/2010)*I have caught trout and redfish before on live and dead baits but it seems like it would be more fun to catch them on topwater or any kind of lure. Any advice will be appreciated
> THANK YOU


Reds and trout are awesome to catch on topwater!!!! Any topwater will work too. I prefer Zara Spooks in Bone color. Chug bugs are very popular as well as Skitterwalks. While your throwing tops look into the Mirrolure Mirrodine!!! Trout catching machine right there!!!


----------



## lobsterman

My absolute favorite is the Zara II with rattle in silver flash. They are not made anylonger but you can pick some up on ebay sometime.


----------



## Joshthefisherman

Thanks guys for the help I forgot to mention this in my post where is a good place to fish for trout and redfish with topwater baits and I'm not asking any ones secret spot just a good place to catch em on topwater lures. THANK YOU


----------



## Brad King

North shoreline of Santa Rosa Sound anywhere. Also if you have a boat try the large flat to the West of the EPA on P-cola beach. Work the edges of the large potholes!!


----------



## fisheye48

what brad said...also right as the sun is coming up and about a hour before dark till dark...i have caught them in the middle of the day on top water...cant hurt to throw it whenever you can....if they are around and are hungry they will try to eat it


----------



## jim t

Early morning around dawn or late evening at dusk are best times for topwater plugs... Not saying you cannot catch them midday... (but you really won't).

Jim


----------



## Joshthefisherman

Thanks guys this really helps


----------



## tat

I throw topwaters as much as possilble. Everything posted so far is right on. Here are some other things I've learned: smaller and quieter for clear, calm water (Zara spook JR. or MirroMullet); louder / bigger for low light and long casts (Skitterwalk, Zara Spook or MirrOlure TopDog); finally for murky or choppy water try a loud bait like the MirrOlure She or He Dog.

Any patchy grassflat in the area should produce pretty soon. Low light conditions are better, especially for trout.

It is also a good idea to have a "follow up" bait handy: either a hard, suspending bait like the Mirrodine& Catch 2000 or (my preference) a soft plastic jerk bait rigged weedless (I like the Baby Bass from Bass Assassin). when a fish misses the topwater (and they will) sometimes they will hit a follow up bait that is subsurface


----------



## theflyingburritto

rapala skitterwalks result in large explosions that will catch you off guard.


----------



## twgarrett

right on.


----------



## Ajerv

All good comments here. The trout I have caught recently have NOT been agressive, but seem to suck or eat slowly rather that "grab and run" live shrimp(my only bait)like the summer. No hits for me on top water recently.



Anyone else found this recently?


----------



## mitch66

i just about any grass beds that doesnt see alot of traffic usually does it. my favorite topwatter is the heddon bone color you can get them at walmart. but from what ive seen the color makes less of a difference then the action. I'm always buying new topwaters they do tend to be one of the funnest ways to catch specks and reds


----------

